# Hello!



## AshleighM (Jan 17, 2020)

Struggling in 12 year marriage


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

AshleighM said:


> Struggling in 12 year marriage


Hey, struggling 40 year marriage says hi! 

It's OK that many of us have to work at marriage. Don't let that get you down. You're in good company here. The work you do now will make a big difference down the road.


----------



## redraider00 (Jan 14, 2020)

AshleighM said:


> Struggling in 12 year marriage


12 year marriage, also struggling. What brings you here?


----------

